# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  مكالمه خطيره بين ( هيفاء وهبي -وبدوي)

## ريمي

مكالمة هاتفية بين هيفاء وهبي مع بدوي 
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛


البدوي : هالووو
هيفاء: اهلين وسهلين
البدوي : وشلونك يا بنت وهبي
هيفاء: انا منيحه
البدوي : منيحه !!! ماعليش شكلي مغلط بالنمره أنا بغيت هيفاء
هيفاء : ولو شو هيدا الكلام أنا هيفاء
البدوي: طيب مداماك هيفاء مايخالف اسولف معك شوي
هيفاء: على عيني مين عم يحكي
البدوي : أنا سر هيد أبن أخي عليان ولد عم شليو يح الركاد المعروف أ بو ( راس)
هيفاء : شو بتقول دخيلك ماعم بفهم
البدوي : يا بلشتنا بدينا بالكلام با العنقليزي
هيفاء: انا عم بحكي عربي
البدوي : انتي عم والا خال ها ها ها
هيفاء: أنا ماعم بفهم عليك شو بتريد
البدوي : بدينا باللف والدوران وشي وشي حبيبي هذاي انا بس بغيت اسوالف معاك شوي
هيفاء : أيو فهمت عليك... من وين عم تحكي وهلا شو عامل ؟؟؟
البدوي : من وين احكي مايباله سوعال .أكيد من فمي وباالنسبة للعمل انا فراش مدرسة
بالحارة الي ورانا وابشرك انا على وجه ترقية وناطر التقاعد
هيفاء: دخللك احكي عربي ما عم بفهم عليك
البدوي : انا شفت لك يابنت وهبي فيديوا كليب راكبه بصندوق وانيت أزرق وتحتك جت وقلت ودي أعينك عندي راعية لغنمتي وابشرك عندنا شياه أربع وست صخول وتيسين وسلقة وخيمه ماتدرين غيرها هالدلال من يمينك ويسارك ..

( طوط طوط طوط طوط )البدوي : افا يابنت وهبي تسكرين الخط بوجهي هاذي عليها قبايل يا حييييف مهي هذي الهقوه ..
معاني الكلمات التاليه : 
1- شليويح الركاد .. هذا توفى من سنتين
2- جت ... نوع من أنواع البرسيم (( الله يكرمكم ))
3- الشياه .. جمع شاه
4- صخول ...يعني صخل اللي اتقول امبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااع .. 
************************************************** *****************
*-* ولد ابويه *-*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

ليش الضحك

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_ليش الضحك_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لأنها بضحك ؟؟!! ... شو حاطه الموضوع عشان نبكي يعني ؟؟!!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

فيش اشي بيضحك :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ريمي

> فيش اشي بيضحك


شاف وانا معاك ليش الضحك ؟؟؟
هي المكالمة بتضحك مغنية بتحكي مع واحد

----------


## النورس الحزين

بس انا برضو ما فهمت اشي 
شكرا حلا

----------


## بياض الثلج

*



 انا شفت لك يابنت وهبي فيديوا كليب راكبه بصندوق وانيت أزرق وتحتك جت وقلت ودي أعينك عندي راعية لغنمتي وابشرك عندنا شياه أربع وست صخول وتيسين وسلقة وخيمه ماتدرين غيرها هالدلال من يمينك ويسارك ..


*

 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هههههههههه
حلوة والله هيفا لازم تعدل لسانها شوي

----------


## reem o

ههههههههههه حلوه كثير :7f21b6bbef:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عوكل

ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## العقبة

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
عنجد انو مخبوط هل البدوي 
يسلمو على هذا الانتقاء الرائع*

----------


## مذهله

حلوه كثير 
بس انت شو عرفك شو حكو بالمكالمه؟؟؟هههههههه

----------

